# IB Review: Cmass SS82, DLS OA8, Assassin, HX2, CVR



## nismos14

*IB 8" Review: Cmass SS82, DLS OA8, Assassin, HX2, CVR*

*DLS OA8*:
These were the first woofers I tried IB. I loved them. Output was moderate, but sq was phenomenal. They blended well and had a natural sound to them. Build quality was just amazing. One of the had an issue so I couldn't put full power to them, but I have a feeling if I had been able to they would have been even better in the way of output. I hve since sold them and the new owner still loves them IB in his 6th gen Maxima .

SQ: 10
Power handling: 7
LFE: 8
Output: 7
Build Quality: 10
Total: *42 + 1 or 2 for power handling *


*AA Assassins:
*I wanted more output, I go these, and I got it. They sounded nice, not as sq oriented as the OA8's but they could hold their own. They played low, and NEEDED more power than what I had on them (80x2). Even with low power though, they sounded mean, and put a hurting on my rear deck. 

SQ: 7
Power handling: 10
LFE: 10
Output: 9
Build Quality: 8
Total: *44*


*C-MASS SS82:
*This was my favorite sub used IB so far. I had a dedicated amp on it, Arc 2500xxk, the subs are rated at 500 rms, they took 550 a piece easy. They sounded awesome doing it as well. Great power handling, great low frequency extension, amazing sq.

SQ: 9
Power handling: 10
LFE: 9
Output: 9
Build Quality: 10
Total: *47*


*Rockford Fosgate HX2:
*Unfortunately these were somewhat of a bust, LFE was lack, they did not perform well at all IB. They did good on some rock and metal, but not much with deep bass. They just could not handle power that well IB.

SQ: 7
Power handling: 7
LFE: 7
Output: 7
Build Quality: 10
Total: *38*

*Kicker CVR:
*These to me were the surprise of the bunch. Kicker makes subs to do their job. Shake things up. These aren't meant to be run IB, but boy they sounded nice in terms of output doing it. Sq was reasonable but output was GREAT even under low power situations.

SQ: 7
Power handling: 8
LFE: 10
Output: 8
Build Quality: 9
Total: *42*


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Cool findings! Thanks for taking the time to post feedback on your experiences with them.


----------



## nismos14

3.5max6spd said:


> Cool findings! Thanks for taking the time to post feedback on your experiences with them.


No problemo. Will be posting more once I get a few weeks each with the following three drivers: 

MTX 5500 8"
IDv3 8"
Eclipse 86080.8 8"

All have some favorable specs for IB use.. we shall see.


----------



## ZoNtO

In your opinion, which sounded the best for rock music? Best transient response and upper end punch?

If the Assassins are anything like my Atlas, they are a bit bottom heavy (aka flat down pretty low) which sometimes detracts from my rock experience.


----------



## nismos14

ZoNtO said:


> In your opinion, which sounded the best for rock music? Best transient response and upper end punch?
> 
> If the Assassins are anything like my Atlas, they are a bit bottom heavy (aka flat down pretty low) which sometimes detracts from my rock experience.


The OA8's or the C-mass for sure. I think the OA's took the cake for SQ and the ability to play all types of music very well. I think the same may hold true for the three 8's I have left to test though.

Upper end punch would probably go to the OA's as well as transient response.


----------



## ZoNtO

You think I could run a pair of those DLS OA in my rear deck with 300W for the pair? I'm really kind of intrigued!


----------



## Foglght

Has there been anybody to do 2 8s in the rear doors and 2 in the rear deck?

I'm debating about this for my next project.


----------



## nismos14

ZoNtO said:


> You think I could run a pair of those DLS OA in my rear deck with 300W for the pair? I'm really kind of intrigued!


Yes! I had 320 to my pair, perfect amount of power.



Foglght said:


> Has there been anybody to do 2 8s in the rear doors and 2 in the rear deck?
> 
> I'm debating about this for my next project.


I was debating this for quite a long time, but decided to stick with the 2 in the rear deck only.


----------



## Foglght

I'm thinking it might not be enough low end for me. I have 2 ED 110v.2s sealed in the trunk right now. I guess I could try 2 for now, but which way would be better, in the doors or in the rear deck?

I was amazed the other day at how much of a difference polyfill made in low end extension. Literally blew me away. I never thought some stuffing could do so much.


----------



## nismos14

Foglght said:


> I'm thinking it might not be enough low end for me. I have 2 ED 110v.2s sealed in the trunk right now. I guess I could try 2 for now, but which way would be better, in the doors or in the rear deck?
> 
> I was amazed the other day at how much of a difference polyfill made in low end extension. Literally blew me away. I never thought some stuffing could do so much.


Sealed rear doors would probably net you a bit more output unless the drivers are made for IB use. Plus depending on the air space available in your doors, you may not get as much low freequency extension (driver dependant).


----------



## nismos14

*Re: IB 8" Review: Cmass SS82, DLS OA8, Assassin, HX2, CVR*



nismos14 said:


> *DLS OA8*:
> These were the first woofers I tried IB. I loved them. Output was moderate, but sq was phenomenal. They blended well and had a natural sound to them. Build quality was just amazing. One of the had an issue so I couldn't put full power to them, but I have a feeling if I had been able to they would have been even better in the way of output. I hve since sold them and the new owner still loves them IB in his 6th gen Maxima .
> 
> SQ: 10
> Power handling: 7
> LFE: 8
> Output: 7
> Build Quality: 10
> Total: *42 + 1 or 2 for power handling *
> 
> 
> *AA Assassins:
> *I wanted more output, I go these, and I got it. They sounded nice, not as sq oriented as the OA8's but they could hold their own. They played low, and NEEDED more power than what I had on them (80x2). Even with low power though, they sounded mean, and put a hurting on my rear deck.
> 
> SQ: 7
> Power handling: 10
> LFE: 10
> Output: 9
> Build Quality: 8
> Total: *44*
> 
> 
> *C-MASS SS82:
> *This was my favorite sub used IB so far. I had a dedicated amp on it, Arc 2500xxk, the subs are rated at 500 rms, they took 550 a piece easy. They sounded awesome doing it as well. Great power handling, great low frequency extension, amazing sq.
> 
> SQ: 9
> Power handling: 10
> LFE: 9
> Output: 9
> Build Quality: 10
> Total: *47*
> 
> 
> *Rockford Fosgate HX2:
> *Unfortunately these were somewhat of a bust, LFE was lack, they did not perform well at all IB. They did good on some rock and metal, but not much with deep bass. They just could not handle power that well IB.
> 
> SQ: 7
> Power handling: 7
> LFE: 7
> Output: 7
> Build Quality: 10
> Total: *38*
> 
> *Kicker CVR:
> *These to me were the surprise of the bunch. Kicker makes subs to do their job. Shake things up. These aren't meant to be run IB, but boy they sounded nice in terms of output doing it. Sq was reasonable but output was GREAT even under low power situations.
> 
> SQ: 7
> Power handling: 8
> LFE: 10
> Output: 8
> Build Quality: 9
> Total: *42*


Quick addition of E8, prelimary....

Right now its running in my Alti off an 800prs + a Memphis line driver on the sub channel to an MTX 2300x.

Initially I was very impressed with the tonality and the output. It played various notes with authority. It's meant to be crossed (at least in my application) at 80 hz, anything higher and I recieved a lil breakup in the output. I am reallllly enjoying these subs with all kinds of music, rock/rap/country. They are doing a great job!

SQ: 8
Power handling: 9
LFE: 10
Output: 9
Build Quality: 10
Total: *46

*These are just preliminary numbers, I will post more when I am done with a few weeks of listening time. They are DEFINATELY a competitor to the CMASS in overall sound and output! I am VERY impressed, especially at this price point.


----------



## Jack the lad

This is some great info. Do you have any experience of the Powerbass xtreme es8dv.2 or Denon DCS 802w?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## nismos14

Jack the lad said:


> This is some great info. Do you have any experience of the Powerbass xtreme es8dv.2 or Denon DCS 802w?
> Thanks
> Jack


I had the powerbass 8's but sold them before I could test them. I did not grab any denons to test with.

I have a new review coming up with more subs including Sundown E8's, Pioneer TS-W203f's, MTX 5500's, and maybe IDv3 8's.


----------



## sic402

see only thing about this is the assassins were powered with only 80rms per, most people can push them 500rms all the time without problems so you may want to redo that one.



And im considering some new 8"s debating on some L7's or maybe that critical mass since i cant seem to find any 8" assassins around these days. gonna be sealed so im not too sure on the L7's performance but what do you think?


----------



## nismos14

I don't like the sound of the L7's but that really doesn't apply to the IB setups.


----------



## mvw2

The CVR woofers, well most Kicker woofers, are pretty well geared for IB and large box applications. With a QTS of 0.83, the Earth's atmosphere is "too small of a box" for it, lol. The sub has very good low frequency sensitivity, easy running down to 40Hz. The only limitation is excursion. It only stays below xmax at less than 75w, but it's got plenty of non-linear excursion to soak up more power and push further. It's simply a question of clean vs. non-clean output.

This is also an indicator of why oh so many people have used Kicker subs so wrong, being stuffed into tiny boxes and expecting to sound halfway decent heavily underdampened with a Q well above 1.

One I'd be curious to see comments on is Dayton's Reference series sub, RS210HF.


----------



## seddon

Noob question What is IB?


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: IB 8" Review: Cmass SS82, DLS OA8, Assassin, HX2, CVR*

IB = Infinite Baffle

Do a search for this term, which is also commonly referred to as "Free-Air".

It basically means that the speaker is not mounted in a typical Sealed-Airspace or Ported/Vented enclosure. A speaker is considered to be "IB" or "Free-Air" if it is operating in an airspace greater than it's _Vd_, so that the air in the "enclosure" is not compressing or applying any force or resistance to the cone of the speaker.

Vd = Maximum linear volume of displacement of the driver (product of Sd times Xmax), in cubic meters. "This parameter is the Peak Diaphragm Displacement Volume — in other words the volume of air the cone will move. It is calculated by multipying Xmax (Voice Coil Overhang of the driver) by Sd (Surface area of the cone). Vd is noted in cc. The highest Vd figure is desirable for a sub-bass transducer."

=========



nismos14 said:


> Quick addition of E8, prelimary....
> 
> Right now its running in my Alti off an 800prs + a Memphis line driver on the sub channel to an MTX 2300x.
> 
> Initially I was very impressed with the tonality and the output. It played various notes with authority. It's meant to be crossed (at least in my application) at 80 hz, anything higher and I recieved a lil breakup in the output. I am reallllly enjoying these subs with all kinds of music, rock/rap/country. They are doing a great job!
> 
> SQ: 8
> Power handling: 9
> LFE: 10
> Output: 9
> Build Quality: 10
> Total: *46
> 
> *These are just preliminary numbers, I will post more when I am done with a few weeks of listening time. They are DEFINATELY a competitor to the CMASS in overall sound and output! I am VERY impressed, especially at this price point.


nismos14,

Umm...sorry if I missed it, but what specific driver are you referring to as the "E8" that you rated above?


----------



## seddon

Thank you. Has anyone tried this with a JL 10W7?


----------



## Weightless

1 2 3 4


----------



## nismos14

E8 is made by Sundown.


----------



## nutzie

Someone know or the tangband w8-740 can play IB?


----------



## nismos14

Not sure, but I did want to try them out. Just a lil pricey for me right now. I think they would do fine, however they may be a bit boomy.


----------



## fcarpio

Foglght said:


> Has there been anybody to do 2 8s in the rear doors and 2 in the rear deck?
> 
> I'm debating about this for my next project.


When my car is done I will have 4 x 10" of the DLS (IB) in the side panels next to the rear passengers.  

Hopefully I will have pictures soon...


----------



## nismos14

fcarpio said:


> When my car is done I will have 4 x 10" of the DLS (IB) in the side panels next to the rear passengers.
> 
> * Hopefully I will have pictures soon...*


I HOPE SO!!


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

did you ever try out the id8? i love that sub very suprising esp for its pricetag


----------



## nismos14

Nope, I never did.


----------



## thapranksta

Any updates on the other subwoofers you planned to test?


----------



## nismos14

Nope this is the last of it, and the next will be 10's. No more 8's. Sorry 8" sub lovers.


----------



## thapranksta

I ask because I need a single 8'' for my IB install. Just going to replace the factory one in the rear deck and run about 100-150 watts to it. Any other advice?


----------



## nismos14

What are you looking for out of it? SQ? Get loud?


----------



## thapranksta

mainly SQ...but of course I want acceptable output


----------



## nismos14

I lied the Eclipse were tested, but not in my car. 

They sounded phenomenal

quick rating on them:

SQ: 9
Power handling: 9
LFE: 9
Output: 9
Build Quality: 10
Total: *46*


My vote would be 
if you can find an eclipse, or the E8, or a Cmass depending on what final load you are looking for.


----------



## thapranksta

just a single 4 ohm load


----------



## nismos14

E8 or a 4 ohm version of the eclipse  that'd be awesome.


----------



## thapranksta

what's the exact model # on that Eclipse? I couldn't find it on google searching for "Eclipse 86080.8".


----------



## nismos14

Thats the exact one. take off the .8 and search it again.


----------



## thapranksta

Looks like I'm out of luck.....I already tried to contact someone about the sundown sub. It will take them a couple of weeks before they can ship it out. And I can't find the eclipse anywhere.


----------



## nismos14

I did not get to test this sub, but I think this one would do amazingly well IB

http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-GTO804-800W...ryZ18805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thapranksta

'Preciate all the help man.


----------



## nismos14

Anytime.


----------



## fcarpio

As promised here are the pictures of my install with 4 x DLS OA10 in IB:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/49538-infiniti-g37s-stealth-install.html

Please bear with me as my little review will not be too technical. First of all these subs drop pretty low. I was crossing them over at 50Hz, but after a while of playing I noticed that at some notes, mainly just above 50Hz my Legatia 8s were suffering, so I crossed them a little higher at 56Hz. That did not help too much so I now have them at 63Hz and they both (the legatias and the DLS) sound very nice. 

I heard that some people like to cross them over at 80Hz, but that was way too high for these subs. They became boomy and lost their appeal to me. IMO if you are going to use these subs match them with a midbass that can go as low as 50Hz so you have some room to play with your crossover points. I am driving all my subs with a single DLS Ultimate A6 running at 1ohm and at 300 watts each they are getting plenty of power, definitely more than what I will ever need. 

It was a bit of a change for me to go from sealed to IB, they sound very different. I think IB does not have as much output as sealed but it drops much nicer. IB needs more fiddling with settings to get it sounding right, but sealed plays almost right out of the box (no pun intended). When it comes to punchiness we know we will be getting that out of the midbass, not the subs. My legatias complement these subs very well (or is it the other way around?).

Overall I am very happy with my subs, but it took some adjusting to go from sealed to IB. Once I got past of the initial shock to listening to the subs without being configured properly I got to work and with the help of many folks around here I got them sounding right. It took a lot of crossover point testing and EQing to get them to were I wanted them.

If I had the opportunity to do it again would I go sealed or IB? In my mind that is a loaded question. Now that I know them both better I would say that sealed has high sound quality, even at high volume levels and maybe even more output than IB. But IB drops lower and the quality is also there, but some of the output is lost. If space was an issue and I could go IB (as in my case now) I would choose IB again, otherwise I would go sealed because it is easier to get sounding right. Maybe I am still biased towards sealed, but if you ask me a few months from now you my get a more objective response, and it may even be different. 

My 2 cents.

Francisco


----------



## nismos14

Have the OA10's broken in yet? After about 20 hours you'll notice a big difference in output.


----------



## fcarpio

nismos14 said:


> Have the OA10's broken in yet? After about 20 hours you'll notice a big difference in output.


Hmm, they should be broken in by now.


----------



## jaewonjang89

This thread is pretty old but great I think im going to try using the DLS OA8 in my setup thanks!


----------



## JayinMI

I was just looking through this and did some searching...the JBL GTO's are soooo cheap. Like $60 new/shipped. I may pick one up just for temp use.

Jay


----------



## Mike P

mvw2 said:


> The CVR woofers, well most Kicker woofers, are pretty well geared for IB and large box applications. With a QTS of 0.83, the Earth's atmosphere is "too small of a box" for it, lol. The sub has very good low frequency sensitivity, easy running down to 40Hz. *The only limitation is excursion. It only stays below xmax at less than 75w, but it's got plenty of non-linear excursion to soak up more power and push further. It's simply a question of clean vs. non-clean output.*
> 
> This is also an indicator of why oh so many people have used Kicker subs so wrong, being stuffed into tiny boxes and expecting to sound halfway decent heavily underdampened with a Q well above 1.
> 
> One I'd be curious to see comments on is Dayton's Reference series sub, RS210HF.



With this being said, what would the *idea amp power RMS (and MAX)* be if I wanted to use these *Kicker CVR8's in a free air / infinite baffle set up*.....
These subs have an RMS power range of 50-200 watts and a peak power handling of 400 watts...

Here's a link to the Kicker CVR8 subs:

Kicker CompVR 07CVR84 8" subwoofer with dual 4-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com

Thanks in advance.....



...


----------



## Mike P

JayinMI said:


> I was just looking through this and did some searching...the JBL GTO's are soooo cheap. Like $60 new/shipped. I may pick one up just for temp use.
> 
> Jay



*Jay*:

Did you ever use these JBL GTO 804's? Just wondering how they may have worked out for you. I'm looking for some inexpensive replacements for my 2 - 8 inch factory subwoofers that sit on my rear deck in a 2008 Pontiac G8 GT....



...


----------



## 1sty

Can you even buy the ascendant audio or C-mass anymore?
I cant even find a website for C-Mass and Ascendant and DLS have no listing of dealers.

What a major fail in web-page design.


----------



## nismos14

Adding a couple of 10's to the mix...


----------



## nismos14

*Blaupunkt ODw1000HP* - these have been in my car and I had another set in a friends car both sets installed IB. These subs got nice and low, where they lacked was the ability to handle power although they did better with my setup than my buddies. These subs really hit, they tackled the low end blending with my Dyn MW170's no problem and they kept up very well. Very impressed for shallow mounts. 

SQ: 9
Power handling: 6
LFE: 9
Output: 6
Build Quality: 10
Total: *40*


----------



## nismos14

*(1996) Pioneer TS-W253F* - These are impressive! Just as the 8's were (TS-W203f's). These handle power pretty well, but what they do with the same power that other drivers had to them is amazing. They hit with authority, they sound great doing it as well. Very easy to blend and play all kinds of frequencies with ease. I've very impressed! I think I've found my long-term IB subs, it's a shame that these don't exist anymore. I would buy up some more sets if I come across any anytime soon.

SQ: 10
Power handling: 9
LFE: 9
Output: 9
Build Quality: 9
Total: *46*


----------



## treal512

*nismos*, maybe you can help me since ive been having a tough time finding these subs (the ones youve been rating here) or any 8 inch IB subs that are focused on SQ... i will be installing Hertz HSK 165.4 comps up front, mounting the tweeters on the lower A pillars and fading out mostly if not all the way, the rear OEM coaxials in my 2008 Civic coupe. i will be powering the HSKs with a Boston GT-42 and plan on adding in a new sub to replace the OEM "Premium Audio" sub that needs to go... but really, i cant find any of these! no luck on the Eclipse 86080, Sundown e8 or the DLS OA8. any advice for me? and do you think the Boston amp will suffice? thanks!

ps. im fairly new to car audio, so i can give any other additional information you would need to help


----------



## nismos14

Here's a few options for you sir (In order of my own personal preference):

2ohm kicker cvt 8
KICKER 2010 10 CVT8 CAR 8" SUBWOOFER/SUB 2-OHM COMPVT - eBay (item 350371947049 end time Aug-03-10 20:44:59 PDT)

4 ohm kicker cvt 8
KICKER 10 CVT8-4 CAR 8" THIN SUBWOOFER/SUB WOOFER CVT84 - eBay (item 380252180616 end time Aug-17-10 20:41:20 PDT)

OA8's are available here:
DLS Performance OA8 8" open air subwoofer
and here
DLS OA8 (dlsoa8) - 8" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix


----------



## treal512

i know your original thread was created over 2 years ago so new subs are bound to trump older reviews, but i got the impression that these OA8 subs were excellent. how would you rate the Kicker subs in comparison to them? these are IB friendly, right? also, how do you think my amp will do with them + my Hertz components. again, thank you for your help!


----------



## nismos14

The OA's will sound better, the Kickers will give you more output, essentially the trade off is slightly lower sound quality for much more output. The kickers will do well off very little power and sound good enough for sub duty.


----------



## Apollos2

I know this is old but its a good thread.

So Nis, did you ever end up testing the MTX 5508-44? MTX 5508-44? 

I've had them in my car for a while, still enjoying them.


----------



## Apollos2

What about Cerwin Vega Stealth 8"? 

Someone selling a pair in town for $40 on Craigs list.


----------



## nismos14

Apollos2 said:


> I know this is old but its a good thread.
> 
> So Nis, did you ever end up testing the MTX 5508-44? MTX 5508-44?
> 
> I've had them in my car for a while, still enjoying them.


What's up man!!?

I never did end up using the MTX's, in fact I think you got them from me, right?



Apollos2 said:


> What about Cerwin Vega Stealth 8"?
> 
> Someone selling a pair in town for $40 on Craigs list.


Those could be interesting, but I will likely say that the MTX's will have more authority, while the CV's might sound a bit better.


----------



## Apollos2

Just hanging in there, same set up as you recommending a couple of years ago. Having issues with one of the MTX ( I think) it's hard to tell. Could just be some rattle! 

I started searching for another MTX and came across your thread. Still really good info. I think people are catching on to the idea of some trunk space, less weight and a little less bass.


----------



## nismos14

I still love it!! That's for sure!!


----------



## Kevin_F

nismos14 said:


> No problemo. Will be posting more once I get a few weeks each with the following three drivers:
> 
> MTX 5500 8"
> IDv3 8"
> Eclipse 86080.8 8"
> 
> All have some favorable specs for IB use.. we shall see.


nismos, thanks for this thread. This is still useful info! May I ask what specs you key on when looking for an IB eligible sub? Some of these have lower Qts than I would have expected. I'm pretty much a noob to all this, but somewhere I read that Qts should be up toward .7, and some of those you have listed (IDv3, OA8, gto804) are down toward .35 or .4.

Thanks, again.


----------



## nismos14

Kevin_F said:


> nismos, thanks for this thread. This is still useful info! May I ask what specs you key on when looking for an IB eligible sub? Some of these have lower Qts than I would have expected. I'm pretty much a noob to all this, but somewhere I read that Qts should be up toward .7, and some of those you have listed (IDv3, OA8, gto804) are down toward .35 or .4.
> 
> Thanks, again.


To be honest, the specs don't mean squat, IMO. If you look at some subs which are IB capable their T/S specs would tell you otherwise. Also, others that have fantastic specs for IB sound terrible. So, most of it is trial and error IMO.


----------



## Kevin_F

nismos14 said:


> To be honest, the specs don't mean squat, IMO. If you look at some subs which are IB capable their T/S specs would tell you otherwise. Also, others that have fantastic specs for IB sound terrible. So, most of it is trial and error IMO.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## nismos14

You got it.


----------



## BuickGN

nismos14 said:


> To be honest, the specs don't mean squat, IMO. If you look at some subs which are IB capable their T/S specs would tell you otherwise. Also, others that have fantastic specs for IB sound terrible. So, most of it is trial and error IMO.


I completely agree. I ran a Tempest X and Acoustic Elegance IB15 IB, both have similar specs. The Tempest did not sound good. The AEs are excellent.


----------



## aztec45

So out of the 8" sub you test, the best sub for metal/rock/ ebm is the eclipse?


----------



## south east customz

DLS is best overall performer.


----------



## nismos14

aztec45 said:


> So out of the 8" sub you test, the best sub for metal/rock/ ebm is the eclipse?


Yes I would say so in terms of output, sq wise they aren't bad, but not like the DLS, the DLS just don't have the output. The CVR's would work well too with low power.


----------



## aztec45

How about c-mass ss82? Will it be better for the type of music I listen too? Or the eclipse is still better?


----------



## nismos14

I would go for the CVR's or Eclipse's if you can find them. The CVR's will be easier to find for sure.


----------



## bitperfect

Awesome thread! Thanks nismo for providing this information. A pair of 8s in the rear deck is exactly what I am planning on doing. 

Any reviews on the image dynamics id8 in an ib setup?


----------



## Apollos2

Just referred another Maxima owner to this thread.


----------



## nismos14

bitperfect said:


> Awesome thread! Thanks nismo for providing this information. A pair of 8s in the rear deck is exactly what I am planning on doing.
> 
> Any reviews on the image dynamics id8 in an ib setup?


I never did try the ID's IB, in 8", but I have experience with 10's, the IDQv3's and the CTX10's. I love both, very musical and a lot of good output IB.


----------



## Apollos2

nismos14 said:


> I never did try the ID's IB, in 8", but I have experience with 10's, the IDQv3's and the CTX10's. I love both, very musical and a lot of good output IB.


 Hey Nis, any thoughts on these?

MTX Audio RTS8-44
8" Dual 4 ohm Road Thunder RTS Series Car Subwoofer

Link: MTX Audio RTS8-44 (RTS844) 8" Dual 4 ohm Road Thunder Subwoofer

I don't actually think they are better that the MTX I have though.
MTX AUDIO T5508-44 8" 400W DUAL 4 OHM THUNDER 5500 SERIES MAX STEREO SUB WOOFER


----------



## nismos14

Hey man! I don't think those would be any better than the ones you have now.


----------



## Apollos2

Nismos, what size where the MDF rings we used? 1/2 5/8 3/4?


----------



## nismos14

They were 3/4


----------



## Apollos2

Perfect thanks, got someone trying to install some DLS OA8 with 1/2, not fitting.


----------



## Apollos2

Any thoughts on these Alpines?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...arisons/106292-alpine-swr-823d-game-over.html


----------



## nismos14

They should actually work pretty well and provide some good output, they are rated for IB use from the manufacturer.


----------



## vfrjim

Do you think the CVR's of today (changed in 2010) would rank the same as you ranked them in 2008?


----------



## nismos14

Yes, I do believe so.


----------

